# Advertising Banner



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Do we have any design artists able to create Advertising banners?

Here's one i've made to give a rough idea of what we're after.










468x60 is the standard canvas size.

Post them in here, once I have a nice selection i'll exchange them with other sites to post theirs up in our links section.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright.

I'll get to work on it immediatly.

I'll have a few done soon.

Hope you likem! 

EDIT: What font did you use for that, Jez?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Arright, i Got one.

This one isn't all too great, i know, but more are on the way.










EDIT:

Heres number 2!










Number 3:










Number 4!(kinda lame)










Number 5










Number 6 










Number 7
(more to come. i know these arent great, but this is all i can do with Fireworks.)










#8


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Fantastic submissions Anphicar.

I really like numbers 1 and 7.

What program did you use?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I like number 7


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

i used Macromedia Fireworks...

I can do better with Photoshop, but i dont have it on this computer.

And for some reason the tryout version that i dled will not work... :?


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Like folk say the first and seventh are the best, and the seventh I prefer. The one thing I would advise is lowering the compression.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Would it be possible to expand on this one for the header?

Ie - Chaos to the left - logo in the middle and Imperium on the right.

I'll have a play round on Paint Shop.


I like the taglines too

_Heresy-Online - Choose Your Path!_


----------



## Tahaal (Dec 22, 2006)

if you could find a way to transistion the two halves better, it would be an awesome banner.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I could do that.

Give me time to get it up though. Im using the upstairs cop cuz downstiars doesnt have net working, but thats where fireworks is at.

I actually could make it better altogether. I didnt try very hard on that one. :lol:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

awesome work IMO. like the rest 1 and 7 are my favourites

GOOD WORK MATE


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I really dig 2,3,7,8. Number 7 is my favourite and if no one objects, I shall add it to my sig presently.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> I really dig 2,3,7,8. Number 7 is my favourite and if no one objects, I shall add it to my sig presently.


Add away! Thats what they are here for!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*a bit late*



Anphicar said:


> i used Macromedia Fireworks...
> 
> I can do better with Photoshop, but i dont have it on this computer.
> 
> And for some reason the tryout version that i dled will not work... :?


maybe a bit late, but google for "the gimp" its basically photoshop but its free and its the whole version!


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: a bit late*



magician847 said:


> maybe a bit late, but google for "the gimp" its basically photoshop but its free and its the whole version!


Done most of my graphic work in the GIMP for just over 8 years now, it rocks, and it's completely free. Not bad for something they use in the film industry.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I tried to dl gimp..but it needs the installer and the installer needs this and that which needs this and that..

I am confused on how to dl and install this thing! Can someone type up a quick tutorial?


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

First install GTK then install the GIMP.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Arright, thanks Frozen.

I think i can get it to work now.

Those are the steps i picked up, but the links on the page confused my feeble mind.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I got it to install, yet it didnt work.

I fixed the problem, only to run into a new one which i cant seem to solve. 

"The prodcedure entry point gimp_window_set_transient could not be located in the dynamic link library libgimpui-2.0-0.dll."

I would post a screenie, but atm Opera is being a deuchebug.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I've got photoshop...you know...if you can't get the gimp installed.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Great work Anphicar, I hope you get time to make some more featuring other armies too.


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

we should try and get them all in could be funn thorgh

gris


----------



## Sonofmorris (Apr 1, 2007)

heres a couple i cooked up in a few seconds, ask me if anyone would like more!

glad to be of service




























som


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice stuff man, you've got a bit of talent there. I do like the middle one.


----------



## Sonofmorris (Apr 1, 2007)

heres another

thanks jacobite, means alot 

som

++edit++

and another...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice! I really like the 'choose your path' one and the 'heresy is upon you',
good work.


----------



## Sonofmorris (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks, jezlad came up with the choose your path slogan, and heresy is upon you seems fitting 

som


----------

